# New to the catering business and trying to find out a fair price to charge.



## cater2u (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello all, thank you for taking the time in reading this post. I'm just getting into the business and was hoping to get some feedback in regards to catering cost. Any information would be greatly appreciated. I just got into the food truck business and just started last week. So far so good, but a little harder than expected. 

So, the proposed event that I will be doing is for a city's first day of little league baseball. There will be 220 kids ranging from 8-11 years old.

When talking to the president of the club, he wanted to serve each child hot dogs, fries, & water. Of course if everything goes good chances are they will invite me back for 2 other events that span 2 days each. 

These were the prices for the costs of food at our local Restaurant Depot:

Hot Dogs - $112.00/240 - Hebrew National / 8-1
Buns - $33.00/240
French Fries - $77.00/240 - $.32/4 oz
Mustard Packets - $12.00/1000
Ketchup Packets - $13.20/1000
Water - $24.00/256
Cardboard Carrier - $30/250
Wrapping Foil - $8/1000
Napkins - $8.00

Aside from the food costs, here are some of the additional items that we will be needing.

I have a food truck, so to get a business license to operate in the city is - $110.

Liability insurance $0. I just have to tell my insurance company to add the location.

Gas - Not to far from where the truck is parked. $20

In regards to the labor, it's my wife and I that are going to be doing this event. So I don't know what the going rate would be for our labor.

I believe that is all of the information, but if there is something that I am forgetting please let me know, and I would be sure to update the post asap.

Being new to the business is scary, and I want to make sure that my wife and I don't short change ourselves for the work we put in. By learning from all of your feedback, I hope that we will have a successful business going forward.


Thanks!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Charge them $5 a head, two hrs onsite and you walk away with a grand in your pocket. Don't get greedy, don't over think. It's hot dogs to a bunch of 8yr olds.

With your food truck are you working a daily street spot or concentrating on only catering?


----------



## cater2u (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi there, thanks for the info. I am actually doing Philly Cheesesteaks on the truck, and am planning to do several spots around the area, as well as join "Off the Grid" which is a pod of rotating food trucks in the Bay Area. A person just asked if I would be interested in doing this as a side gig.


----------



## beautybeef (Apr 15, 2015)

We have a food truck as well, and have had lots of requests to do hot dogs and hamburgers. It's a different situation because we are in a small market, but have chosen not to do easy food just to get the gig. Like you, we don't normally do hot dogs and have made the decision to only cater the food that we normally do, or something that is very,very close. Just my opinion - I wouldn't do it at all.  (I know that wasn't your question and I'm sorry)


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

IMO the little league events can end up being pretty lucrative, but I think like a caterer.
2-3 lunchtime gigs for each "season".
We have 3 seasons in our area.
2 hotdog gigs and one banquet (usually bbq) at the end of each season.
Prep all the dogs and shove into the little sleeves...place in a little cardboard boat with one ketchup and one mustard and a couple of napkins.
Wife hands out the dogs you pull the drinks out of a wastub full of ice.
Done in a couple of hours.
Just time enuf for last min prep on evening gig.
Busy day but you can rest your feet on the ride to the bank lol.

mimi


----------

